# Xystichromis in a 29g tank



## Primate (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a 29g tank and I was looking to stock it.
A friend is trying to talk me into Cichlids so I've been trying to research as much as I can.
I looked at the cookie cutter setups and I can't find those fish locally and the coloring of them doesn't really excite me much.
At my LFS I saw a Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback and thought the male looked fantastic.
At Daves Rare Aquarium Fish I noticed he had a few different ones and I thought they all looked pretty cool.

Anyway, my point is, any chance I can get a few of these to live happily in my tank? 
What would be good tankmates for them?
What kind of Substrate should I get?
Will the Cichlid Stones be ok habitat for this tank?
As for filtration I ordered a Hagen AquaClear Power Filter 70 (300)


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I had Xystichromis phytophagus in a 45 gallon, 3 feet long tank. It wasn't enough room for them. They move quickly and spooked easily in that tank. The male also beat up on the females since there wasn't enough room for them to get away or hide. Once I moved the fish to a larger tank, they did very well. I suspect you would have problems if you put the Kyoga Flameback in a 29 gallon tank. I wouldn't recommend it.

Shell dwellers are great for this sized tank if you want Africans. For South Americans, a pair of Angelfish, a group of rams or apistogrammas would be nice for for a 29 gallon. All of these fish have interesting parental behaviors and are great fish to watch.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You could try a Pseudocrenilabrus species in this size of aquarium.


----------



## Primate (Nov 25, 2009)

Darkside said:


> You could try a Pseudocrenilabrus species in this size of aquarium.


Would it just be that fish? Or are there others I could have with them?
If I go with them, should I get one male and two or three females?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I would do 2 males and at least 6 females. You would have room for some dither fish.


----------



## Primate (Nov 25, 2009)

Could I do 5 bolivian rams possibly?
Thanks for all the info so far.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Primate said:


> Could I do 5 bolivian rams possibly?
> Thanks for all the info so far.


You can do 5 rams, but you're better off posing this question in the SA folder.


----------



## Primate (Nov 25, 2009)

I understand, thanks for all the help.


----------

